# Tucker extremely happy w/his pool (video)



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*Tucker catching fish in his pool*

In another 19 days he turns 13.  We went fishing Memorial Day morning and brought home 4 sunfish and a bullfrog for him.(normally I catch & release everything) He is _very_ soft-mouthed and was very gentle with them. I put them back in the bucket after a 20 minutes of this to give them a break, but Tucker insisted on playing with that frog and kept trying to sneak him out.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great video! Looks like Tucker and his aquatic friends had some summer fun.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww so cute!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How fun!! I love how he kept grabbing that poor frog LOL


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

ok stupid question how fast does it die if he swallows it in one gulp? My guys would love that...I'd be too worried about the fish.

Love how Tucker stood over the fish daring it to move.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Great video of Tucker, love the music you put with it!

Has Tucker ever caught the fish and the frog and if so what happened?

Your Tucker is beautiful-does not LOOK his age.

My Tonka has the same pool.

Here is his video!!!

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2010-05-30-12-40-33.flv


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Loved your video! My favorite part was how his tail kept wag, wag, wagging! He looks GREAT! I would have never guessed 13! I was very impressed by how gentle he was with his new "friends."


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

He reminds me so much of my Chloe. He's beautiful.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a cute video...I love the shot of Tucker taking the frog out of the bucket and putting it in the pool. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That was a great video....Tucker is very handsome and doesn't look his age. I'm not so sure the fish and frog would have faired so well with my guys!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I loved it!

Tucker was having such a fantastic time and he looks wonderful. I smiled the whole time it was playing. :

I'm going to get Copper a pool and some fish. They won't fare as well as yours though if Copper catches them.:uhoh:

I'll be coming back to get a smile going and plan on hsowing it to some friends too! Thanks for the day brightener.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think this is great!!*

I think the pool videos and Tucker's Video is SO GREAT. Look at all the Goldens getting pools now-they will just love it!!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL!!

What a great vid!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG this is the best! Thank you so much for sharing, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Check out the way Tucker's ears go up when Goldencamper throws the first "item" in the pool.

Priceless, Tucker.::smooch:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I loved this, it's like watching my own dog  I just put some fish in her pool this evening. Looks like the fish in the dog pool idea is catching on!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that precious smile at the end of the video. That's worth everything :heartbeat


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great video and impressive how Tucker handled the fish and frog. What a soft bite!

Great job Tucker - you definitely had a great day!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone, glad it brings a smile to your day  11 days and counting till his 13th B-day, I never had a teenager before :uhoh:

Of course there will be more "fishing" in the upcoming days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker SURE KNOWS HOW to ENJOY LIFE!!

Tell him he is SO HANDSOME!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG that was so funny. I love the tail. I'm sorry Tucker, it looks like you didn't catch your limit today, but maybe tomorrow ......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to come back and revisit this.

Tucker really, really liked that bullfrog. It was so cute when he took it out of the bucket and put it in the pool!

What a lovely boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Bumping up for sweet boy, Tucker!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this video - it is fantastic! I couldn't help but smile at Tucker, wagging his tail the whole time, chasing down the fish and frog, and I was amazed when he actually caught it, and more than once! I think he wanted to keep it . What a fun loving, beautiful boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That video made me smile. His tail says it all. Tucker is so talented catching that frog.


----------

